# Smokey Joe Vent Modification



## LarryWolfe (Dec 11, 2009)

Finally got around to adding a vent to my Smokey Joe.  I didn't have a big enough bit, so I worked the hole a bit with the 1/4" bit, so it looks rough.  I will get a 5/8" bit this weekend and clean up the holes, but this should work fine for the chuck eyes tonight!  More pic's and steps at  The Wolfe Pit


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 11, 2009)

What do you have to contro; the air flow?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 11, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What do you have to contro; the air flow?



Yes, for some reason Weber put the vents on the Smokey Joe Golds on the sides, versus 'under' the fire.  So the coals would not get very hot. With the added airflow, it should help.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> What do you have to contro; the air flow?


3 shabby looking drilled holes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 12, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you read it Dummy, I said I 'worked' the holes bigger because I only had a 1/4" bit.....and further along I said I would get a 5/8" bit this weekend to clean up the holes.....why am I explaining this to you.....you cook in a garbage can!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you read it Dummy, I said I 'worked' the holes bigger because I only had a 1/4" bit.....and further along I said I would get a 5/8" bit this weekend to clean up the holes.....why am I explaining this to you.....you cook in a garbage can!  [/quote:2madbzv8]
Sold the trash can.   
You get the bit or what? I want to do the same thing to my SJ.


----------



## Finney (Dec 12, 2009)

Why didn't you just mount a Guru or a Stoker on it?!?!?   LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 13, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Sold the trash can.
> You get the bit or what? I want to do the same thing to my SJ.



I know, I was just busting your tiny marbles.

After looking at the holes yesterday again, even though they're smaller than the holes on the vents.....I think I'm gonna cook on it a couple times before I make the holes bigger.  It's a small grill really only needs a little more airflow.....so once the weather gets somewhat decent, I'll fire it up and let you know how the current holes work.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 13, 2009)

Larry, do you have a way of controling the air flow threw the new air holes?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Larry, do you have a way of controling the air flow threw the new air holes?




Yes, Nick....if you click on the link in the post where it says there's more pic's of the modification you would see.....

I installed a spare WSM replacement vent I had laying around.  Here's the link to  The Wolfe Pit AGAIN! :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 14, 2009)

Did you use a stainless steel nut and bolt Larry? Just wondering, cuz I have to replace a vent on one of my WSMs. Can't help but think stainless would be the way to go.
Thanks

Pigs


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 14, 2009)

The holes are gunna rust out anyway....so moot IMHO.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 14, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> The holes are gunna rust out anyway....so moot IMHO.



They won't rust out any faster than the holes on the other grills...if at all!  :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok. :butthead:


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3uhgo3yc]Larry, do you have a way of controling the air flow threw the new air holes?




Yes, Nick....if you click on the link in the post where it says there's more pic's of the modification you would see.....

I installed a spare WSM replacement vent I had laying around.  Here's the link to  The Wolfe Pit AGAIN! :roll:[/quote:3uhgo3yc]
Why can't you just post the results of your modification here so we don't have to wander from our "modified" site?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 15, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't you just post the results of your modification here so we don't have to wander from our "modified" site?[/quote:3u00uj3y]


Is it that hard to click on the link?  If so, don't bother.

BTW, I attempted to cook chicken last night on the SJ with the mod......got the temps up to 550º, so the vents helped in that respect.  Got the temps down to 400º, added the chicken to the indirect side, put the lid on, closed the top and bottom vents 50%, went inside, came out 20 minutes later and my fire was out.  More R&D required at this point.....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 15, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why can't you just post the results of your modification here so we don't have to wander from our "modified" site?[/quote:4qpzzgw2]
My thoughts exactly!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Either don't read my posts or use the ignore feature if you're going to complain about my posts.  You just wanna bitch about something.


----------



## loomis1228 (Dec 16, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":r6roe0mk]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Either don't read my posts or use the ignore feature if you're going to complain about my posts.  You just wanna bitch about something.[/quote:r6roe0mk]

Girls, Girls--step back and catch your breath.  No need to pull hair and scratch either.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2009)

I like reading your posts, I just like reading them more here than in the Wolfe Pit!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2009)

My thoughts exactly!  
Maybe put the vents (I'd try 2) up a little higher on the unit. 
Nick quit pulling what hair I have left.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 16, 2009)

Puff said:
			
		

> My thoughts exactly!
> Maybe put the vents (I'd try 2) up a little higher on the unit.
> Nick quit pulling what hair I have left.


 Yeah but what about what your pulling on me?


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

